# What Kind Of Wax Do You Use



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

I've read that wax containing silicone should be avoided on cast iron tool tops. And that many auto waxes contain silicone.

I picked up a Steel City Mortiser and the assembly instructions say to clean the parts with WD40 and than wax the cast iron surface. Would also like to clean my table saw top and wax it. What's the best wax for this application?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

My Favorite.........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I recommend Johnson Floor wax ( ALSO  ) you can find it in many stores..it will fill the little marks it and make it smooooooth and slick again... it will also clean the tool..


Nice day in Denver,Colorado by the way 

====





dgleason said:


> I've read that wax containing silicone should be avoided on cast iron tool tops. And that many auto waxes contain silicone.
> 
> I picked up a Steel City Mortiser and the assembly instructions say to clean the parts with WD40 and than wax the cast iron surface. Would also like to clean my table saw top and wax it. What's the best wax for this application?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i totally agree with Bob and bobj. i keep a can in the shop and it keeps my cast iron surfaces free of rust and i think makes it so much easier to slide material across it. DO NOT USE AUTO WAX!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree. It's Johnson's Paste Wax hands down. A tip on application... apply a liberal, even, coat on the tool surface, let that dry completely then buff. You don't need more than one coat at a time because that's actually all you can get is one coat. As you add and buff the ensuing coat will remove the previous coat, so don't waste your time (and wax) putting on that second coat.

Silicone will stain your wood or cause problems with applying stain. I don't allow anything with silicone in it in my shop.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been using Nu-Finish car polish for 4 or more years and haven't had any rust on any of my machine surfaced tools. I also have a dehumidifier running nearly year round


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

dgleason said:


> I've read that wax containing silicone should be avoided on cast iron tool tops. And that many auto waxes contain silicone.
> 
> I picked up a Steel City Mortiser and the assembly instructions say to clean the parts with WD40 and than wax the cast iron surface. Would also like to clean my table saw top and wax it. What's the best wax for this application?
> 
> Thanks.


Did the instructions tell you to use auto wax? My SC table saw book did.
I have a can of Minwax paste furniture wax that I use. I also heat the wax on the table with a heat gun to melt it into the surface. Works good.
After the WD-40 cleaning, I wipe that off with mineral spirits, then another wiping with alcohol. Then the wax goes on.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike , you mean steel city recommends auto wax?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dave and welcome to the forum. I lived in the Springs from 1967-1970 . Loved it there. I worked out at the Navigator Headquarters at Glenn Erie just north of Gardens of the Gods. 

Type of wax, been meaning to ask that myself, so when you get your answer I will have mine. 

The "Xplorx4" was my handle when I used to go 4wheelin. Can't do much here in Georgia all the trails are closed. Colorado, on the other hand, is a great place to go. I love the San Juan's. Had my wrangler there twice and loved it.

Started to post this a couple of hours ago and fell asleep, I had my first cataract surgery today so just being here is a chore. Think I will try again later. Like maybe tomorrow after I get the bandage off and the glasses will fit better letting me see better.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello jerry,

i know you have a ridgid ts. what kind of wax do you use?


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Dave, Johnson's paste wax applied like the other have indicated is the only (my opinion) way to go!

Jerry,
Had my cateracts done a few years ago and wish I hadn't waited so long! Great vision except close up. Cheaters work good! Try 'em.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is what I use and it's becoming difficult to find a shop that still stocks it.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Harry, that looks like good wax, but your problem in finding it is it is metric wax. just teasing you Harry.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

We don't get Johnson's paste wax over here, or at least I have never seen it, I do make wax polish out of Natural Beeswax, linseed oil and Turpentine, a very good wax polish to use, and long lasting, for all applications.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> hello jerry,
> 
> i know you have a Ridgid ts. what kind of wax do you use?


I don't know if I should be embarrassed or not, but I have never waxed mine. Was never sure what to use. When I can I think I will use Johnson's or something similar. 

I bought this ts perhaps 5 years ago set it up coated the top with some kind of grease or something then covered it with plastic and it never rusted. I moved it into the basement a year or so ago, never used it but a couple times. This past spring or summer took the plastic off the and it was fine as new. I guess I have heard of using bee's wax also but I will go for the Johnson's wax as soon as I can drive again. (If anyone out there has had the cataract surgery you know what I mean. The first 24 hours sucks.)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

a1tomo said:


> Dave, Johnson's paste wax applied like the other have indicated is the only (my opinion) way to go!
> 
> Jerry,
> Had my cataracts done a few years ago and wish I hadn't waited so long! Great vision except close up. Cheaters work good! Try 'em.


The main challenge will be the process because of he double vision. the eyes will see properly but until the surgery for the double vision is done I will need to wear prisms. The VA only want to replace glasses once. I will find out today if anything can be done about that, sure hope so. Thanks for the good word anyway.

Guess I should have edited the one above, Oh well not with it this morning.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Jerry, i hope you improve speedily. i use the yellow can Bob posted on here on my 3660, works great.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

levon said:


> hello Harry, that looks like good wax, but your problem in finding it is it is metric wax. just teasing you Harry.


Now Levon, was being light hearted that difficult?


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies - I think we reached a unanimous decision. Johnson Paste Wax looks like the way to go and it is easy to get/affordable. I found some other wax es that were silicone free, but 3-4 times the price of Johnson.

The Steel City manual states:

"After cleaning, apply a good quality paste wax to any unpainted surfaces. Make sure to buff out the wax before assembly."

Doesn't say auto, but a good quality wax. Says to first use WD40 to get all the protective stuff. 

I've been in the Springs since '87. Nice place to live. xplorx4 - I work just north of the Navigators where you worked - was probably MCI when you lived here. It's now Verizon Business. I live north of town between Monument and Black Forest.

You all have a good weekend. I know what I'll be doing, even though its suppose to be a little cooler Saturday than today's 50-60.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

dgleason said:


> I've been in the Springs since '87. Nice place to live. xplorx4 - I work just north of the Navigators where you worked - was probably MCI when you lived here. It's now Verizon Business. I live north of town between Monument and Black Forest.
> 
> You all have a good weekend. I know what I'll be doing, even though its suppose to be a little cooler Saturday than today's 50-60.


I believe I know where you are referring to, it was on Garden of the Gods Rd that ties into 30th st or so I think. If I ever get back out there I'll have to look you up.


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

Jerry,

Just read your post again about living out here in COlorado Springs - that was a while ago.

"I lived in the Springs from 1967-1970 . Loved it there. I worked out at the Navigator Headquarters at Glenn Erie just north of Gardens of the Gods."

Since then a lot has changed. Navigators built a new facility just north of Glen Eyrie. All their employees are there now. Also added some international building, not sure what they do there. A little north of there was the old IBM Rohm building. That was bought by MCI in 1991, quadrupled in size and eventually bought by Verizon. Been working there since 92 to support my woodworking and music addictions.

Hope your eyes and vision heal quickly.


----------

